# ماذا تفعل عند حدوث الحريق عرض مميز بمناسبة التميز



## safety113 (4 أبريل 2010)

بمناسبة التميز
اشكر كل من بارك وهنأ
واتمنى التوفيق للجميع
المرفقات التالية تشرح باسهاب عن التصرف عند حدوث الحرائق
انظر المرفقات​


----------



## safety113 (4 أبريل 2010)

*العرض الاقوى للتدريب على الاطفاء*

اليكم الملف المميز
انظر المرفقات​


----------



## fairmont (4 أبريل 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## sayed00 (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور احمد و الف مبروك التميز

لى ملاحظة - الهالون تم ايقاف استخدامة و تم الاشارة اية فى العرض المقدم

فقط لزم التنوية


تحياتى


----------



## محمودالحسيني (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادك الله من فضله


----------



## المحمد (4 أبريل 2010)

أشكرك كثيراً على العرض الرائع ولو كان بالعربي لكانت فائدتة أكبر !​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 أبريل 2010)

مبروك التميز
مشكور أخ أحمد
طرح الأخ سيد صحيح مئة بالمئة
حتى أنه لدينا في سوريا يقوم الدفاع المدني بجمع الهالون من المنشآت
وهناك عقوبات لمن يثبت أنه عنده طفايات هالون ولم يقم بتسليمها


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الإطروحات الرائعة.


----------



## husscorps (8 أبريل 2010)

thank a lot


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## fraidi (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## almasry (15 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل وإضافة رائعة


----------



## medhat56 (15 أبريل 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## سليم صبرة (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا 
مهندس سليم صبرة 
مشرف السلامة بمحطة غزة لتوليد الكهرباء 
غزة فلسطين 
التوقيع 
لن نركع الا لله


----------



## برهامى (2 مايو 2010)

رائع ...باركك الله يا باش مهندس.
خبير .د. برهامى أبو بكر عزمى


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي العرض الرائع


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (3 مايو 2010)

عرض جميل وماشاء الله عليك ,وانا مع م.سيد وم.غسان فى موضوع الهالون ,وعلينا ذكر بدائل الهالونات مثل FM200 ,NAFS 125 ,CO2 ,Pyrochem وذلك لتصحيح المعلومات لدى الجميع ,حيث ان لكل نوع استخدام مخصص مثلا( لغرف الكهرباء,المطابخ ,غرف الكمبيوتر المركزى,...)لذا وجب التنويه ,وعموما بارك الله فيكم وفى فريق العما بالمنتدى.


----------



## agharieb (17 يونيو 2010)

شكر جزيلاً لك


----------



## fraidi (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## شهاب الشريف (18 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمـة


----------



## دسوقي (24 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف قيم 
مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## فارس740 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيـرآ


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## MOHATTA34 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

إخواني لدي أسئلة هامة وأريد متخصص فى مكافحة الحريق ويكون ملم بالكود المصري للحريق 
حيث لدى مخزن وارتفاع رشاشا ت المياه حوالي 5.5م عن مستوى الأرض ممكن أقوم بتعليتها لمترين اضافيين ليصبح ارتفاعها 7.5م عن الأرض . ارجو المساعدة ضرورى ؟؟؟!!!
أخوكم محمد أحمد


----------



## ecc1010 (9 يناير 2011)

جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## fraidi (9 يناير 2011)

Thanks & congratulation


----------



## mechanic power (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## fraidi (21 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الإطروحات الرائعة.


----------



## ecc1010 (22 يناير 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sherio9 (4 يونيو 2013)

thanks a lot


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (18 يونيو 2013)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد معمل (19 يونيو 2013)

أخى الكريم اذا أمكن عربى يكون أسهل


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (21 يونيو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## اسلاماسلام (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (7 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا والمسلمين أجمعين
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين
ربنا إغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

